# EMBALSES.NET > Cafeteria >  Capturado el caimán desaparecido en Casas del Monte (Cáceres)

## F. Lázaro

http://www.hoy.es/20101027/local/pro...010271630.html

*MIDE 1 METRO Y 15 CENTÍMETROS*
Un caimán revoluciona Casas del Monte
Paco, un vecino del pueblo cacereño, lo encontró en la charca.

A esta hora, no se habla de otra cosa en Casas del Monte, a veinte minutos en coche de Plasencia (en dirección a Salamanca). Esta mañana, Paco Sotero, un vecino del pueblo, se ha llevado una de las mayores sorpresas de su vida, al encontrar, en una charca cercana al municipio, nada más y nada menos que un caimán. Lo que parecía un palo era la cabeza del animal.

Hace tiempo, el Ayuntamiento recibió el aviso de que el animal se había escapado de un circo, por lo que convenía mantenerse vigilante por si el caimán aparecía por el pueblo. Y el animal, de apariencia similar a la del cocodrilo pero de menor tamaño, hizo aparición. Esta mañana, Paco lo encontró en una charca. Rápidamente, la noticia se convirtió en comentario en Casas del Monte.

Sin pensarlo, lo agarró de la correa que llevaba y lo sacó del agua. Al parecer el reptil procede de un circo que pasó este verano por el pueblo. El caimán al que denominan ya en el pueblo 'Paco', mide un metro quince centímetros. Tras el hallazgo, Paco avisó al alcalde de la localidad que se personó en el lugar para trasladarlo en su coche al ayuntamiento.

Posteriormente, dieron aviso a la Guardia Civil y se espera que el Seprona vaya a reiterarlo esta tarde. El hallazgo del caimán ha revolucionado a todos los vecinos de Casas del Monte, especialmente, a los más pequeños que acuden con curiosidad a contemplarlo. Con la aparición se disipan los temores y rumores extendidos en torno a la existencia del reptil en las inmediaciones del pueblo, después de que el propio circo denunciara su desaparición.

La Guardia Civil estuvo durante días recorriendo la garganta que atraviesa la localidad con la epseranza de hallarle. Hoy, inesperandamente, Paco Sotero se lo encontró en el estanque en el huerto situado a un kilómetro del pueblo. En estos momentos, hasta que sea reitrado, el caimán permanece expuesto en una céntrica calle para que lo puedan contemplar todos los vecinos.

*Por extraño que parezca, no es, sin embargo, la primera vez que se produce un hecho de este tipo en Extremadura*. *A principios del pasado mes de septiembre sucedió algo similar en Castuera*. En aquella ocasión, quien encontró al emidosaurio fue un operario de Aqualia, empresa dedicada al servicio de abastecimiento domiciliario de agua y depuración de aguas residuales. *El hombre se topó con el caimán cuando trataba de arreglar una avería cerca del Estadio Municipal de Deportes*. El hallazgo movilizó al Seprona (Servicio de Protección de la Naturaleza de la Guardia Civil), y el animal acabó en el Centro de Recuperación de la Fauna y Educación Ambiental de Sierra de Fuentes.

----------


## F. Lázaro

A este paso, pronto iremos visitando nuestros embalses tranquilamente, y en las orillas, capaz de que nos encontremos algún día pirañas, cobras, leones, tigres... cualquier cosa  :Mad:  :Mad:  :Mad:

----------


## ben-amar

> A este paso, pronto iremos visitando nuestros embalses tranquilamente, y en las orillas, capaz de que nos encontremos algún día pirañas, cobras, leones, tigres... cualquier cosa


El caso es que pese al control que se intenta mantener sobre la entrada de animales exoticos y/o salvajes, aun hay mucho contrabando sobre eso.
El mercado negro de estos animales mueve tambien mucho dinero

----------


## suer

No séría la primera vez que en uno de los canales del Ebro se encuentra una piraña.

----------


## jasg555

En el parque Juan Carlos I de Madrid se pescó una piraña no hace mucho, en el 2009.

Y en el estanque del Palacio de cristal del retiro se sacaron dos pacús (falsa piraña) hace ya unos añitos cuando se vació para su reparación.

----------


## embalses al 100%

Aquí en Sevilla se perdió una vez una Boa o una Pitón(no recuerdo bien) de unos 2 m de largo. Se perdió por el alcantarillado de las 3.000 viviendas y se encontró un par de semanas después. Eso ocurrió hace tan solo 2 0 3 años.

----------


## F. Lázaro

*Este es el caimán que cogieron en Castuera*




*Y este es el que han capturado en Casas del Monte (Cáceres)*




Fuente de las imágenes:

Caimán de Castuera: http://www.hoy.es/v/20100908/socieda...-20100908.html
Caimán de Casas del Monte: http://www.hoy.es/20101027/local/pro...010271630.html

----------


## ben-amar

A simple vista, no parece gran cosa  :Big Grin: 
Por si acaso, mejor no intentar darle de comer en la mano  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## jasg555

> A simple vista, no parece gran cosa 
> Por si acaso, mejor no intentar darle de comer en la mano


 Mejor que no, éstos no son gorriones  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## ben-amar

¡pa´que veas!, que dijo el ciego

----------


## F. Lázaro

> A simple vista, no parece gran cosa 
> Por si acaso, mejor no intentar darle de comer en la mano


Tú lo has dicho, no parecen gran cosa, pero como te metas a bañarte en la charca donde los cogieron y le de por morderte en... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  ya sabes  :Stick Out Tongue:  :Stick Out Tongue: 





> Mejor que no, éstos no son gorriones


Ese ya lleva el aperitivo... :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

